# Anyone hitting the Mar 5 Courtland, VA show?



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I asked the secretary for their Pre-entry numbers for APBTs, and all they had so far was one novice pup. :/ He did say they get a lot of DOS entries, so here's hoping! Also hoping hubs is on the same shift as me next week, so we can get there on Friday for the whole shebang! My Jerzi girl has 120 pts, but no competition wins towards her CH.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Wishing you the best of luck at the show! Keep us posted Jayna, and go Jerzi and Indie!!


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Good luck! I wish I could make it lol


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Thanks!*

So close! So excited!

I cannot wait till Friday!:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

*HRKC Show results*

Jerzi picked up one major towards her CH, and worked in Weight Pull for the first time ever! Unfortunately, I missed the entry time for weight pull by 30 m on the day she won Best of Winners, so she narrowly missed earning her Total Dog.  Indie got no love in the Grand class, but it was some stiff, beautiful competition, so no worries! Indie pulled 1260# all three days. Maybe next time, I'll be a bit better at passing and her entry weight! :roll:

The highlight of the weekend was my 7 year old daughter showing indie in Novice Juniors... she took 2 2nd places, and one 1st! This was her first time in the ring since she was 5. There was a harrowing moment where the other dog came at Indie in the ring, but my daughter kept Indie under control. <3 Proud mama here, of all 3 girls, 2 and 4 legged!

A quick shoutout to my husband for corraling my almost 2 year old son, holding dogs, hauling crates, and being subject to every one of my moments of forgetfulness. (Can you get me some bait from the crate in the other building? Can you get the bowl out of the van? Can you see where they are at in the conformation ring?)


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awe, poor Indie being shut out in Conformation! Good girl Sophie though for controlling her like a pro!! I'm so proud of y'all. Congratulations on the wins!


----------

